# video urodynamics



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jul 27, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with video urodynamics?  What is involved with coding for them?


----------



## deynaw (Aug 5, 2009)

they are a series of five codes to be billed together: 51741 51795 51797 51726 and 51784


----------



## deynaw (Aug 5, 2009)

oh wait u said video...lol my bad didnt see that..sorry


----------



## Partha (Aug 10, 2009)

*51797 Mod 51*

*Is it correct to bill CPT 51797 with modifier 51 as this CPT is an add on code?*


----------



## brinalday (Jun 19, 2013)

*Video Urodynamics*

Do you also bill CPT 76120 or 76125 as well?  And if so have luck getting them paid?  Our doctors are also billing for these however I'm having a hard time getting them reimbursed.


----------

